# How to build a split handle?



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am going to get started in rod building and wondered if it was hard to build a split handle


----------



## walleyeman16 (Jun 20, 2012)

A split grip rod handle is simple to build but parts selection can be tricky. Parts may include a combination of grips and winding checks as well as a butt cap and reel seat. Split grips are available in EVA foam and cork. If you decide to go ahead with a split grip handle project, consider contacting the product support at Jann&#8217;s Netcraft. They can help you with parts selection.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/content/CustomerService.htm

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/rod-building/


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Go to mudhole.com. They have everything you need and will answer all your questions. Also if your just starting out go to rodbuilding.org


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Personally, I think split grips are easier to work with than full length rear grips. The split grip just goes on in a couple pieces, as opposed to a single section. When you ream them to fit the blank, they will fit snug over their full length, even when the taper of your reamer isn't perfect, because the grip sections are short minimizing the effect of an incorrect taper. I often find myself cutting longer grips into shorter sections to get the fit I like. It's a personal preference, but I don't like to shim anything that I don't need to.

We have a group of rod builders that gets together once a month in or around Canton, the ORBS. We usually meet the second Saturday of the month. Watch the blog page for updates, and come join us. We would be glad to help get you started and provide advice.

Joe


----------

